# I want you to try it even once!please!



## nei (Mar 13, 2008)

(i do not know that before me any one say this matter or no )i ate one spoon of nigella seeds +1/2 of spoon of honey every night (one month).after this work i become much better . please try it (excuse me for my bad English .my original language is not English so i can not speak English well .but i think that it is my task to say this matter to you.because i think finding this god-given medicine is a gift from my god for me .and this give me once more life. )at last again i want you to excuse me for my bad grammar







and i thank you to read this topic







)


----------

